# Tired of living with parents



## CookieCrumble (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so tired of living with my parents. I'm old enough (21) to move out, but I just can't cause I need to finish school first and get a job. I can't afford moving out. I'm just so ready to move out, cause my parents complain all the time about many things and it stresses me out a bit. My mum asks too much and I go crazy with her around. I'm not a little kid anymore and I want to do whatever I want in life and feel free. When I'm at home I don't feel free and comfortable at all.

I was looking for a summerjob or a job besides school, but it's hard to find anything. Also I'm scared to work because of social anxiety. I'm looking for a job that doesn't involve much social things. It's nearly impossible. I just wish I could skip time and move out already.

Who else is tired of their parents? Why? When do you move out?


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

@CookieCrumble

Honestly nah, I've got enough siblings that my parents never have time to pick like that. Never moved out either. And now, without a job, I don't have much chance of it any time soon.
Many of my female friends moved out when they got a serious boyfriend. Do you have a guy you're planning on marrying?


----------



## Anongirl98x (Dec 13, 2015)

I get you. I can't stand living in my house. My mum is unhappy with her life and takes out her frustration on everyone else in the family, she also gets angry very easily and when she does she calls me a *****, lazy, selfish and many more. Then she acts like nothing happened. It drives me crazy, it's been like that for years now. I'm really unhappy in my house, my mum makes me feel worthless. She tells me I am selfish and think that I'm better than anyone else when the truth is I hate myself so much. She complains a lot and yells. I stay at home all day everyday sitting in my room feeling like **** or sleeping all day and when I do go out which is rarely my mum gets angry with me and calls me every hour telling me to come home complaining I'm never home and why im going out for. I'm going 18 in 21 days and I wish I could move out but I'm still in full time education. I can't afford to move out, I want to get a job but it's hard in terms of anxiety. I don't want a job with too much socializing like with customers or something, it's really hard to find one. I feel stuck.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*can be good or otherwise*

I was desperate to get out of there at 17

Now, after all my reasonable progress in life, but dwindling heavily at milestones of 25, 30, will be 40 next month

I'd like to get back to parents. That was an offer to sell my home and move in, with Dad, which I turned down to keep my home. Both parents dead though. On my own


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

This is me 100%


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I really want to move out too but it looks too expensive to live by myself. Sucks I can't find any I would want to move in with.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

- find roommates 
- live on campus
I'm aware that costs a lot, but it would be good if you really do want to move out


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Same but I can't afford it. I get so jealous of people who are my age or younger and they get to move out ...... I mean, good for them and all but I wish I was that lucky too.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Farideh said:


> - find roommates
> - live on campus
> I'm aware that costs a lot, but it would be good if you really do want to move out


I think where they live and other financial obligations matters too. Really I'm only able to afford it because I live in an area with affordable apartments. even with my student loans, I'll be able to pay my rent.


----------

